# Metal kick plate outside?



## swimmer_spe (Feb 9, 2017)

http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...6-8E11-4D0D-8BBE-4A6B0B56655B_zpsiztexbma.jpg
http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...7-79FF-4CDD-A72F-D79E9F8FBA59_zpsnezozlrd.jpg

At my font door, I would like to install a metal plate to kick the snow off my boots when I come in. 
How would I do that and maintain watertight integrity?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 9, 2017)

http://www.dkhardware.com/product-4...k-plate.html?gclid=CL6w7POggtICFQ5EfgodffYM3Q
I would keep it tight under the door sill so little or no water can get behind it predrill for about 6 or 8 screws and caulk the hole before  installing the screws.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Feb 9, 2017)

nealtw said:


> http://www.dkhardware.com/product-4...k-plate.html?gclid=CL6w7POggtICFQ5EfgodffYM3Q
> I would keep it tight under the door sill so little or no water can get behind it predrill for about 6 or 8 screws and caulk the hole before  installing the screws.



I wasn't sure if it would be that easy.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 9, 2017)

swimmer_spe said:


> I wasn't sure if it would be that easy.



Kicking at it might not be good for the stucco .

Others may have other ideas.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Feb 9, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Kicking at it might not be good for the stucco .
> 
> Others may have other ideas.



Ahhh

So, the install would be the easy part. As for the damage done, that is a whole other mess.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 9, 2017)

If it is a problem later you could remove some stucco and replace it with plywood and make sure everything is sealed. So I would go ahead and do it and see what happens.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Feb 9, 2017)

nealtw said:


> If it is a problem later you could remove some stucco and replace it with plywood and make sure everything is sealed. So I would go ahead and do it and see what happens.



I won''t be doing it till the spring at the earliest. I wonder if coating the board in a tar/foam/caulk/other so that it adheres to the stucco and doesn't damage it any further would be a solution?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 9, 2017)

Most doors in older houses have not been installed with the best practices.
I would sooner see you dig into the stucco and see if repairs are needed before just putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## beachguy005 (Feb 9, 2017)

Kick plates aren't actually there to be kicked, they're there to protect the door's finish from minor shoe contact when going in or out.  You should just use a boot scraper or something like this that you can have out there for a snow storm but stored away when not in use.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014W04T1Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## kok328 (Feb 9, 2017)

it looked like concrete to me and a kickplate would not be needed.
Have you considered a boot brush?


----------



## swimmer_spe (Feb 9, 2017)

kok328 said:


> it looked like concrete to me and a kickplate would not be needed.
> Have you considered a boot brush?



That wall is a type of stucco, I think. I am certain if I hit is, it will flake off.

I want to be able to kick off the snow, and step in. A boot brush would not work for that.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 9, 2017)

Here's a novel idea; shovel the snow, sweep the porch, kick the snow off into the shovel that sets besides the door, or, if there is a step or two, kick the snow of on the step edges.

No excuses, no implements and no damaged walls or doors.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 9, 2017)

Chuck Norris has all his kick plates installed above his doors.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 9, 2017)

I heard he prefers paisley print panties, as well.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 9, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> I heard he prefers paisley print panties, as well.



Thats what Stallone says anyway.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 9, 2017)

Getting back on topic I generally knock the snow off my boots with my shillelagh or for my Canadian friends my cudgel. Works quite well and saves on the building. One tap to the inside of each heal clears snow, ice and sand trap sand beautifully.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 9, 2017)

like this?


----------



## swimmer_spe (Feb 9, 2017)

I have a post for the overhang that i could kick. I am just thinking of something more robust.


----------

